# One Last Move Before Trading Deadline!



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

JUST TRYING TO MAKE TRADES!

New York receives: 
SG Ruben Patterson(POR) 
C Dale Davis(POR) 

Portland receives: 
PF Othella Harrington(NY) 
SF Shandon Anderson(NY)
PG Tony Delk(DAL) 

Dallas receives: 
C Dikembe Mutombo(NY) 
C Erick Dampier(GSW) 
PF Clifford Robinson(GSW) 

Golden State receives: 
PG Frank Williams(NY)) 
PF Antoine Walker(DAL)


TRADE ACCEPTED
Trade ID number 1511691


NY:
+Following the rumors that Thomas likes Davis and that also there were some talk about swaping Anderson for Patterson ..it look pretty understanding
+Davis gives them inside presence,experience and faster legs than mutombo(his contract is just one more year so he gives NY some options)..Patterson is very versatile so he fits in

-They gave away 4 players
but Mutombo doesnt fit in the sistem,
Anderson for Paterson looks ok, 
If Baker comes,Doleac back(or Wallace in summer) and with Thomas,Mohamed and Davis it look there is no rom for Harrington, 
Williams really dont have a chance to play 

POR:
+ Anderson is more sg than Patterson so it looks ok for them, delk is also an excellent shotter and portland really needs one to spark of the bench, Harrington is solid and can take down some rebounds
- not much to say--paterson and davis are not satisfied with the position in portland so why not trade them

DAL:
+ Combo of Dampier and Mutombo really gives them exellent inside presence and robinson brings very needed experience
-Walker is gone..but for the sake of two big men 
Delk doesnt play so there is no waste for them

GSW:
+Walker and his contract which comes of the salary cup in one year an also williams looks like a good prospect expecially if vanexel goes he can fight with claxton for starting spot
-Dampier,but they wanted to trade him and Robinson and his experience..but if you want to rebild this looks like two 2 year contracts for one 1 year and a prospect pg..doesnt loook bad


ANY THOUGHTS?

I know it is not so excellent, but with only 3 day left to trading deadline there are not so many options left...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The last thing we need is another PF.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

it's more likely...

NY = Patterson
Dal = Shandon Anderson
Por = Abdul-Wahad


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I dunno. The Mavs might do it, but I don't think Portland would want to.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Why in the hell would Portland do that? Portland gives up 2 of their blue collar guys for that crap. I would rather keep Ruben and Dale even though the Blazers are playing like crap.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I would love this trade based upon need and talent alone.

However, Mutumbo has a horrible contract.

Of course we would need to move Bradley because we would
have 3-4 centers after that.

Dampier
Mutumbo
Bradley
Scott Williams


I would say yes to this trade.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If your going to make up trades could you please try trading Walker to a team that isn't Portland, Golden State or New York.
Every trade I read invloves the same teams.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Actually Mutombo has a new contract after the Nets bought out his old one.


----------

